# 2.7T Check Engine Light Issue



## 25thmustang (Nov 2, 2007)

My brother owns a 2001 Audi A6 with the 2.7T and a 6-speed. For as long as I can remember the CEL has been on. The car has been in and out of the dealership for work, and the dealer has indicated the CEL is due to a _leak detection pump_. Their claim is the pump is fine, but there is a bad ground to the ECU. My brother searched and found nothing about this, and the dealer said there is no "fix" for this.
I'm coming to you guys for some help. Is this a common problem with the 2.7Ts? Is there a way to fix this? The car will not go through emissions, and he is looking to sell it, but would feel much better selling a car that has passed emissions and doesn't have the CEL on.
BTW the ECU reads: *4b0-907-551-aa* in case this helps anyone?
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: 2.7T Check Engine Light Issue (25thmustang)*

i can probably fix this. your local.


----------

